# How do i rerun setup wizard?



## Maniac2k (Aug 28, 2011)

Can this be done? I had an issue where i lost 3g and voice service but my 4g data was fine. I think it happened when i flashed the 403 radios. Going back to 402 didnt fix this. To restore cdma ability, i had to wipe and reflash my rom. Once the setup wizard did its activation thing i had cdma again. It would be nice to just run the setup wizard again so i don't have to reconfigure all my settings. Thanks!


----------



## Maniac2k (Aug 28, 2011)

OK had this problem again and getting sick of wiping and reflashing every time this happens. How do I flag the OS that it is a first boot so the setupwizard will run again? Anyone? Thanks.


----------

